# Help...the war is nearly lost



## cwieringa (Oct 14, 2011)

I am waging war aginst curly q anemones and losing quickly. Any tips anyone can give me may help save this tank before they win. 55 gal. reef and fish. Reverse Undergravel (crushed coral+sand)...protien skimmer...magnum HOT...80 lbs fiji rock... been running nearly two years.

It started slowly enough..one or two here or there no big deal right...now they are incedious. I put several peppermints in and went after them with a brush hoping the shrimp would control the juvinelle anemones that resulted from my wholesal onslaught. OK that didn't work so well. so I began removing the rock and scrubbing furiously...nope...so I removed two of the larger rocks that were covered and dryed them out then began rotating rock in and out of the tank. That works but im still losing. Not to mention the mini cycle the tank goes through when i rotate rocks. Im tellin ya I think they are aliens bent on destruction...help before it's too late


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Removing the rocks is a cure all, but you have to boil them in order to kill them all. Other options are COpperBanded Butterfly Fish. Joe's Juice or Lemons Juice. What you do is get a syringe and shoot a lil bit of jiuce into the mouth of the Aiptasia. The more you just scrape off in the tank, those grow legs as well, and thus the take over.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Also look into getting a fish called a scat..he is brackish but can be taken full marine..i had one and he cleaned my tank clean in about 4 days..he has been handed down through my reef club for about 5 years now...lol

Rick


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought a copperband and a file fish for my aiptasia. I had over a hundred at one point. They ate them all with in 3 weeks. It's not fast but it's natural. Becare when buying a copperband though. They are almost always wild caught and can have parasites and worms. Most of the time they won't eat frozen food so make sure to have the clerk at the store show you it can eat. Otherwise it will starve to death after the aiptasia is gone.


----------



## Ben92 (Mar 25, 2012)

I got a Huge one live half dollar sized, It would eat live brine like nothing. I just removed the rock for a full week after it reproduced and i saw 2 more, luckily on the same piece of rock. Left it in a dry dark area and it killed the whole rock but got rid of the damn aiptasia.


----------

